# 130W PC vs 96W T5 over 20H tank?



## biosci (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm currently debating between these two setups:

Orbit 24" fixture with 2x65 W PC (one bulb is a daylight and the other an actinic) about $150

Then I'm looking at the Sunlight supply 24" TekLight with 4x24Watt T5's I get to pick the bulbs which is an additional cost to the already about $220 fixture!!! Yikes!

But I've had good results with the sunlight as I have one HQI MH setup w/T5's over my reef tank and the reflectors put almost ALL the light from the bulbs into the tank.

The tank is a 20 gallon high tank. I haven't checked yet but the versatility in bulbs may be better in the T5? I don't know.. I don't want to regret a purchase either way... What do you plant gurus think?

Mike


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

the 24" T5 setups are really expensive for the ammount of light, but if you can afford it, they are awesome!!! They are very well built and slick. Dual lighting options (2 switches and 2 cords) also are a plus. if you are going open top, then I recommend the very nifty hanging kit. 

The GE bulb color IMO is quite nice and 1/2 the price of other bulbs. I get good growth out of it. They do have a slight yellow/greenish, but hey, they are 6700k afterall.

(FYI, I have the 36" fixture)


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Mike,

Either option is a lot of light for a planted tank. If you've not kept one before I'd recommend going with the less light option. I'm currently running 3x 36w PC over my 20H and it's hard to keep up with. I can't imagine what 2x 65 would be like.

If you're wanting an open top you might even want to look into a fixture like this: http://www.aquabuys.com/miva/mercha...ight_1x65_24&Category_Code=d2&Product_Count=6

If you're using a closed canopy buy a 2x 36/55w refit from AHSupply. They're versatile and the reflectors are amazing.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## biosci (Jul 31, 2005)

Last year we used 80watts 2x40watt over a 16 gallon bowfront and everything grew wonderfully (including hair algae that I was ripping out a lot too though)

What did you mean by 'keeping up with"? Do you mean the growth of the plants? The orbit seems to be what I'm going for now because the T5 setup is expensive to begin with PLUS I just found out that I'd have to buy the legs separately at about $65!! Ouch!!

So 130 watts of light over a 20H.... I'm just used to a lot of light because I have a huge reef tank too I guess that baby's got 2HQI MH (250W each) supplemented with two T5 actinics.

So Maybe I can do this.... Get the dual 65watt orbit (Minus is the styling vs the aqualight - But plus is the square pin PC's it uses)

It'll be on timers so I can have one go on for part of the day, have both on for 1/2 hr to 1hr mid day, and then the other light on for remainder of day.. That way, I can have different bulbs in the fixture... How does that sound?

Mike


----------

